# Pros/cons of power lines thru your property



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a survey that I need to fill out about a proposed power line coming thru my area. It would not be on my property but on a neighbor just to the north of me. A workshop was held on the proposed line but the only people informed about it were people living within 300 feet of the line. My neighbor plans to fight it as long as he can.

Anyone have any pros/cons on this?? Major/minimal impact?? What to expect if it does come thru? The thing that bothers me the most is that this power line will NOT even service us.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

Fight it tooth and nail and then negotiate for power as a settlement.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If it is a high voltage line I would worry about the electro-magnetic field and the potential risk of cancer. Studies show there is no association, yet time after time we hear of higher incidents in certain areas such as where a high voltage line goes past a school, etc.

Not worth the risk in my opinion. I would at least prefer it further away.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Disadvantages would be having power company prowling around on your property while building and maintaining the line, and having to mow around the poles. 

Advantanges.... that ones easy... just about everyone likes to have an efficient cheap power source available to them. Although you may not be getting service through this particular line... count on it, if you are hooked up to the grid, the power you use is coming across other peoples land, a LOT of other peoples land.


----------



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cons - How would the right of way be maintained? Spraying or mowing> During construction it might be noisy and they will leave a mess of brush and possibly dirt piles. Not too bad of a mess unless they are where you would not want them.

Pros - Edge habitat for wildlife. Some of the best bird watching I have done was on powerlines. Deer also love them.

If they are high tension lines you cannot get power from them. Your power comes from a substation which those lines supply. To be honest, the entire grid is connected in any given area.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

If they they have an "easment", you will not be able to build or grow trees, within a certain distance to the lines (75 ft i believe, where we live).

Hopfuly I won't get cancer from the powe lines near our home. I sleep just fine at night.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

We have them cutting diagonally across our property; they've been there for over sixty years. While we mostly don't even think about them, there are definitely more cons than pros. 

The only good thing I can say is that we usually get relatively fast service in an outage, since we can call and say things like "Our transformer blew. Yes, I'm sure, the bang scared the dog to death but she's eating the fried squirrel so she's fine," or "I know you have a lot of calls after an ice storm, but there are lines on the tin roof, and more are dangling 12 inches above my electric fence, which is hooked up to the generator." It's fun to mess with them. :grin:

But really, we'd be much happier if they were elsewhere. You can't build anything under them, and when they have to service the poles, they drive that heavy truck right across your yard or pasture. After Irene, we had lines in the yard for 5 days, which is a little disconcerting, especially since they were blocking the door to the workshop. We did find out, though, that the poles were put in in the early forties, are not up to code, and could fall down any day now that they've tightened the lines. They've put in a work order, they'll get back to us.... It's been how long since Irene?

And I don't like that my sheep have to graze under them, especially when they're pregnant.

If I were you, I'd start a campaign to have those lines underground.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

If it's not on your property, and you are over 300' away from it, I don't see any problems for you.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> If it is a high voltage line I would worry about the electro-magnetic field and the potential risk of cancer. Studies show there is no association, yet time after time we hear of higher incidents in certain areas such as where a high voltage line goes past a school, etc.
> 
> Not worth the risk in my opinion. I would at least prefer it further away.


EMF's have been tested to be equal in a 220 volt line [your house service] as a 72 KilliVolt line.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

We have poles that go across our property. They were there when we moved in 20 years ago, and I'm not sure when they were put in.

There are 3 thick lines going across and the poles are supported by 2 big wood poles with cross members.

Cons, the farmer who rents our property has to plow, plant, and harvest around them - but it's not that big of deal and he plants right underneath them. They come through every so often and usually spray the undergrowth to keep trees and such from getting established where the lines go along the woods. Once established, they will never give it up and you can't build anything under them.

Pros, the power lines going through the woods make a great place to hunt deer. When the power company decided they needed to add another guide wire, they paid us like $300.00. The company once paid a helicopter with a huge chain saw hanging from it to cut tree branches growing into the right of way. That was quite the sight and when done, they landed right on our property so we got to see it up close. The large power line supplies lots of people with power.

Since the time we've been here, they have NEVER come through and damaged the farmer's crops. One time they did come through with a dozer and bulldozed out the larger trees that had gotten away from them for the line through the woods. Since then they spray every 3 or so years and only spray the trees growing under the line.

I would say though that your neighbor is on the right track. Even if he wants the line, putting up a stink now will help him if the line does come through his property - he can hold out for bigger money than the neighbors get.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't think there are any Pros to it?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> If it is a high voltage line I would worry about the electro-magnetic field and the potential risk of cancer. Studies show there is no association, yet time after time we hear of higher incidents in certain areas such as where a high voltage line goes past a school, etc.
> 
> Not worth the risk in my opinion. I would at least prefer it further away.


Yes there are more pros for having the lines then against them.
And at 300 feet or more nobody would be in any danger.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

I wouldn't want one anywhere near me because I don't want to be able to do this at home:










Or this:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If I were you, I'd start a campaign to have those lines underground.


Repairs are MUCH more expensive and disruptive when lines are underground.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

eurycea12 said:


> If they are high tension lines you cannot get power from them. Your power comes from a substation which those lines supply. To be honest, the entire grid is connected in any given area.


This is exactly the "pro". The high tension lines are bringing power from the generating stations to literally millions of people via the substations, and smaller lines right on down to the wiring that supplies current to the computer that most of us are using to read this thread. Being a good neighbor involves personal sacrifice sometimes. There are those times when we need to lay aside our personal unwarranted fears of things we dont understand and let our city cousins have the power they need to maintain their lives. Sure, we can kick up a fuss, and maybe even get a cash bonus for doing the right thing... but thats certainly not the kind of neighbor I want to be.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fat Charlie said:


> I wouldn't want one anywhere near me because I don't want to be able to do this at home:


Now thats cool right there, I dont care who ya are!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True that is cool. but NOBODY lives Directly Underneath these lines now do they?


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea the field of lights underneath power lines makes you wonder! I'm not a believer that electro magnetic feild is not a health risk, might as well just stand in a x-ray. Other than serving the greater good of power wasting consumers don't think there are any pros. Hopefully more people will figure out ways to get off the antiquated grid or a least reduce wasting electricity and hopefully less lines will be needed in future. Don't grow your pot under them, it will make the stuff wacky.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cons? your property value plummets.

If they were that close to me, I would move - I don't believe they're safe, even 300' away.
Any time you can light up florescent tube stuck in the ground beneath it, something MUST be leaking - and I don't want to be anywhere near them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

VaFarmer said:


> Yea the field of lights underneath power lines makes you wonder! I'm not a believer that electro magnetic feild is not a health risk, might as well just stand in a x-ray. Other than serving the greater good of power wasting consumers don't think there are any pros. Hopefully more people will figure out ways to get off the antiquated grid or a least reduce wasting electricity and hopefully less lines will be needed in future. Don't grow your pot under them, it will make the stuff wacky.


Yeah, those pesky electro magnetic fields... kinda like the ones we all live and work around all day every day and think nothing about. Electric razors, cell phones, fluorescent lighting, tvs, radios, computers.... the list is nearly endless, not counting the earth itself...  As to the cute photos with the flourescent lights glowing.... my daddy made a coil out of an oatmeal box once when I was a kid. He used to plug it in around the corner out of sight, and then pick up a florescent tube.. and it would light up! great parlor trick and impressed quite a few of the neighbors. (scared my granny to death, something about the work of satan) Of course most of the neighbors were just farmers and ranchers, had never heard of Tesla or his work with magnetic fields.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True Tesla proved that. He got power directly Out Of The Air. And there weren't high power lines like that back then. Earth is surrounded by electric magnetic fields.
Heck even Tesla ran a car with just a wire pulling in electric out of the air. and that is well documented fact also.
Many years ago there was a experiment conducted on the space shuttle.
They put out a long cable. Just to see if they could get enough electricity to run a test inside the shuttle.
Well that cable it WAS REPORTED it BROKE,
Well there was one report that got silenced very very quickly.
There was a picture that showed the cable had not snapped.
But it has MELTED because of so much Power being gathered in the air.
We ARE surrounded my electricity like or not. Don't fear it, make it work for you, like Tesla did.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yeah, those pesky electro magnetic fields... kinda like the ones we all live and work around all day every day and think nothing about. Electric razors, cell phones, fluorescent lighting, tvs, radios, computers....
> 
> ... my daddy made a coil out of an oatmeal box once when I was a kid. He used to plug it in around the corner out of sight, and then pick up a florescent tube..


How many minutes a day do you shave, and how many minutes a day does that high tension line hang over your place? While we're on that subject, a set of high tension lines carries a little more juice than my cell phone. 

Your daddy's parlor trick was plugged directly into the grid. If he had simply held his oatmeal box and fluorescent tube up over his head in the front yard, would anything have happened?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

They run through the field behind our place. I have lived here for over 20 years & haven't noticed any problems with them being there. Hardly ever see anyone from the power company either.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fat Charlie said:


> How many minutes a day do you shave, and how many minutes a day does that high tension line hang over your place? While we're on that subject, a set of high tension lines carries a little more juice than my cell phone.
> 
> Your daddy's parlor trick was plugged directly into the grid. If he had simply held his oatmeal box and fluorescent tube up over his head in the front yard, would anything have happened?


I dont spend any minutes a day shaving, but I confess to trimming my beard with a pair of scissors once in a while.  The point I was making was that we have electromagnetic fields around us all day every day. We also have regular old magnetic fields bombarding us constantly. The magnetic fields produced by a power line are no different.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know about the light bulb...

But if you put fencing under the power line and run it with it. You will have a "free" electric fence.


To the op, 
No positives at all. Everything from cutting thru your land to "service it". To the quad riders using the open area.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Fat Charlie said:


> I wouldn't want one anywhere near me because I don't want to be able to do this at home:


Heck, give me about $2500 and I'll be able to do this, and have a more believable result , in the middle of a field that doesn't have any power lines within miles.
I can think of at least 3 ways to replicate that photo and have better photos.

Problems with that photo; 
Tubes are throwing shadows.
If the lights were that bright, why is the ground so dark?
Why is there a spotlight on the lights?
Why is some lights dual colored?

Truthfully, with a bit of thought and a photo layering program, he could've done a heck of a better job.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> True Tesla proved that. He got power directly Out Of The Air. And there weren't high power lines like that back then. Earth is surrounded by electric magnetic fields.
> Heck even Tesla ran a car with just a wire pulling in electric out of the air. and that is well documented fact also.
> 
> Don't fear it, make it work for you, like Tesla did.





Twenty-First Century Books said:


> Twenty-First Century Books
> I've read a lot on the internet about Tesla and a 1931 Pierce Arrow. Apparently, he installed an 80 hp electric engine and drove the car for a week on radiant energy at speeds up to 90 mph. The information was relayed by his nephew, Peter Savo, to Derek Ahlers after Tesla's death. What's your take on this story?
> 
> In light of a report that Tesla did not have a nephew by the name of Peter Savo, the radiant-energy powered Pierce Arrow account must be taken with a degree of skepticism. A number web pages exist (listed below) that serve to perpetuate the anecdote. Every account of this purported demonstration auto is based upon a story supposedly told to a "Derek Ahlers," plus what appears to be literary embellishment.


Tesla did try Wireless Power Transmission. I haven't read how it worked.
Here's a site about Telsa


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> True Tesla proved that. He got power directly Out Of The Air.
> 
> Heck even Tesla ran a car with just a wire pulling in electric out of the air. and that is well documented fact also.


I have read a fair number of stories about Tesla and his car and his nephew. However I have never seen any well documented story about it. Would you by chance have a link so that I might finally read a credible story about the event?

As to Tesla getting power directly out of the air---- He actually received a U.S. Patent for a flat plate like device to capture ether electricity. It sure would be great to duplicate the device, but after reading the patent information and looking over the drawings I don't think it could easily be duplicated today. Though it has been several years since I looked at the information I recall that it required some condensers with special specifications which would unlikely be available today. I have read that back in that era they built their own.

Electricity in the air, there is little doubt by anyone that has gotten a decent shock from an electric fence wire strung out on insulators---with no battery hooked to the fence charger. I was a young teen when I got my first such shock. 

Too bad that Tesla was beaten down with so many of his ideas. He somewhat had the idea that everyone should have free electricity, hence the ether unit. His deal with Westinghouse, that is another matter.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Repairs are MUCH more expensive and disruptive when lines are underground.


But when underground repairs are almost nonexsistant.


Underground is WAY better but more expencive for them. 
A plane will never hit a underground wire.
A kid will never climb its poles. 
A truck will never hit a sagging wire.
A tractor will never hit a underground tower.
there is less voltage loss underground.
The list goes on forever but a legitimate grip for you at 300 feet away is that it will be less disruptive of the veiw.

MAKE EM PUT IT UNDER GROUND!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We have one behind my house.

Every few years they come through, and they have the right to remove anything that interferes with maintaining the line.

Fruit trees in the right of way are a bad idea, as it would impede their access. They then have the right to remove them.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

@Terri - The TVA came and cut down one of our trees (a sycamore) last year because it had grown to close to there lines. The tree cutter told us that the only thing we could plant that comes closer to 50 feet of the lines were fruit trees. They do not cut them down. At least that is what we were told.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The right of way established for servicing power lines is the killer. It entails ACCESS to the right of way. For us that means huge trucks driving over our cattleguard, through the fields as each crew wanders about choosing their own path (or amusement, it would seem) regardless of existent roads, and then back again probably yet another way.

Bad for your ground and really bad for your trees, no notice, any time of year even if the ground is too wet. They will herbicide a huge area surrounding poles, regardless of watershed and ground water you may be drinking from. That's just regular service, of course for storm damage in winter they will really tear up the place. (The last bunch of yahoos I saw on our ranch had made it their business to go on a rattlesnake hunt for meat and skins. They were so proud of their catch, it was like Martians had come prospecting.) Forget getting the utility company to take responsibility, they all use contractors. :flame: Oh yeah, they were there to cut down the trees! Tree "trimming" is ruthless, they may as well cut them in the first place. They take away the wood.

Restricts your ability to use your ground, fencing is a big problem. There's also the disturbance of helicopter overflights.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Different states must have different customs!


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

The yard at our last house was under some pretty big lines. DH then became employed at GE making fluorescent light bulbs. I don't know if those pictures are authentic, but they will light one up. We moved. An engineer from the power company who owned the lines bought the home. We did not have any other offers. 

If two cell phones ringing can sizzle four kernels of popcorn between them, that's a problem. After witnessing that, we got rid of the cell phones.

The fluorescent light bulbs in our house now don't light up on their own and I don't hear popcorn sizzling until I put it in a pan and turn on the burner.

I'll stick to my theory and stay as far away from the electric lines, cell towers and cordless devices pointed at my head as I can. I will also enjoy our 20th winter with PV electric.

Yes, not in my back yard. The neighbor down the road found out that the wind actually blows the aerial weed killer and that the weed killer will destroy 100-year old trees. And, that the power company ignores such complaints.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

My thanks to those of you who answered with your pros/cons. I do understand both sides and even tho it is not on my property it will be within a 1/2 mile of me. My neighbor does not want it on his property nor do a lot of people around here, including my son-in-law, as this same line is slated to come thru his farm, 20 minutes to the east of me. He has 125 acres which connects to his father's 120 acres. This is all farm and cattle country where I am.

I'm not good at words on paper so I hope some of your don't mind that I use your words on the survey. I can never seem to get the right words to use.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

fantasymaker said:


> But when underground repairs are almost nonexsistant.
> 
> 
> Underground is WAY better but more expencive for them.
> ...


NOT when it is not economical and feasible to do so.
Who wants their electric bill up in the clouds????


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby- I understand your point, but I was trying to point out the differences in duration and intensity. A watch, phone and shaver put together don't bleed enough energy into the air to light a bulb, and they aren't on me all the time.

CoonXpress- The trick they used was a really long exposure because the lights were not bright at all. Not bright=cold, and that's why they got the brown at the bottom of the bulbs. The spotlight had to be there so we could see more of the field because the dim bulbs weren't doing it. That'll get you the shadows and glare.

Scientists are still trying to show that cell phones cause cancer, and I don't think the radar guns were ever conclusively proven either. I love my electronics, but if the air can light a bulb, I ain't raising my kids there. Best of luck, Billie.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> NOT when it is not economical and feasible to do so.
> Who wants their electric bill up in the clouds????


So how many kids are you willing to kill to keep your bill down a few cents?

The truth of the matter is it is both feasable AND economical to put powerlines under ground. It costs a bit more at first but is a lot cheeper in the long run.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, if it's not on your property:

Cons - minor disturbance while they build it, might change your view out the window a tad, there are un-supported worries about electromagnetic fields if your house is very very close to the line. These fields get weak real fast, so you gotta be _real_ close for it to be any thought at all...

Pro: If you use grid power at all, if you buy things and use services that use electricity in their manufature or use - like telephone, TV, as well as hard goods - then we all need to share the buren of supplying these things to ourselves and others, so having a power line going by you is your part of being part of the world we live in. Some have gas lines, osme have water lines, some have a refiner or power plant next door, some have a water tower or other...


----------



## PurpleToad (Jan 23, 2011)

_"If two cell phones ringing can sizzle four kernels of popcorn between them, that's a problem. After witnessing that, we got rid of the cell phones.

The fluorescent light bulbs in our house now don't light up on their own and I don't hear popcorn sizzling until I put it in a pan and turn on the burner."_

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/cell-phone-popcorn.shtml


A ringing cell phone will not introduce any new frequencies of radiowaves that aren't currently surrounding you at all times of day or night already. Besides radiowaves are just a frequency of light.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency#Physics_of_light

Every current carrying conductor, such as power lines will produce a magnetic field. And yes, every power line is essentially a giant capacitor so the ability to light up a florescent light is not surprising. However, I thought magnetic fields where supposed to be good for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_therapy


----------



## WJSpires (Feb 6, 2011)

I work for a firm that does the environmental surveys for pipelines and electrical lines. 

Pro:If you negotiate the contract correctly you get paid for the access rights, someone else clears any timber but you can keep the timber (if contract negotiated correctly), you get a clearing in your woodlot - wildlife benefits. 

Cons: You will have environmental & cultural resource people crawling over your property before construction, Construction never runs on time - double whatever they tell you, some people believe that the right-or-way for powerlines are public access and you will be fighting trespassing. 

If you have any specific questions shoot me an IM. If they want to locate on your property get a lawyer with experience in this type of thing.


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

For you it probably will make little difference other than maybe the eyesore of looking at them. To the landowners however it's a whole different story. Most of the cons have been listed: Trespassers, no trees over ten feet, etc.

The keys to the gates get passed out to anybody that they contract with to do tree trimming. I have caught people in marked vehicles cutting firewood under the excuse that they were doing trimming for the utility company. Funny that the utility company requires that everything be chipped or left where it lies and these guys were hauling out only firewood size wood. 

Another trouble I have had is that the low security lock that everybody has a key to, keeps showing up on the gate at the beginning of buck season so that their friends, whom they have made key copies for, can go hunting on my land. Luckily I am able to get it traded out each time I see it on there but there is no accountability for where it came from. 

Luckily, our utility company will hold the herbicide typically used if requested. 

As for the lines electrifying fences. There are fences under them everywhere here and I haven't touched one yet that shocked me.


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

But the polar magnetic fields are not as concentrated as your dealing with near power lines, we're exposed to x-ray, gamma ect daily but not as entense as artifical conditions, the body can only absorp so much of a good thing and then there's damage. Eletromagnic devises are used after some surguries and bone fractures, great medical break through, except now there studies of increased cancer issues. And you can walk under main lines and have floresent bulbs light up till you get about 100 ft away from the big tower type units. So is it OK to stick your finger in a light socket when you get home while holding a bulb.. 



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yeah, those pesky electro magnetic fields... kinda like the ones we all live and work around all day every day and think nothing about. Electric razors, cell phones, fluorescent lighting, tvs, radios, computers.... the list is nearly endless, not counting the earth itself...  As to the cute photos with the flourescent lights glowing.... my daddy made a coil out of an oatmeal box once when I was a kid. He used to plug it in around the corner out of sight, and then pick up a florescent tube.. and it would light up! great parlor trick and impressed quite a few of the neighbors. (scared my granny to death, something about the work of satan) Of course most of the neighbors were just farmers and ranchers, had never heard of Tesla or his work with magnetic fields.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

PurpleToad said:


> _"If two cell phones ringing can sizzle four kernels of popcorn between them, that's a problem. After witnessing that, we got rid of the cell phones.
> 
> The fluorescent light bulbs in our house now don't light up on their own and I don't hear popcorn sizzling until I put it in a pan and turn on the burner."_
> 
> ...


Saw the "light" with my very own eyes. Heard the popcorn sizzle with my very own ears. Sorry to blow the hoax theories.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

fantasymaker said:


> But when underground repairs are almost nonexsistant.
> 
> 
> Underground is WAY better but more expencive for them.
> ...


Explain why voltage loss is less in an underground three phase conductor cable, disregarding the the effect of increased capacitance due to the proximity of the conductors as compared to arial conductors? Resistance depends on the temperature of the conductor, the material of the conductor,and the phenomenon of volt amperes reactive in high voltage ac circuits.


----------



## PurpleToad (Jan 23, 2011)

_Saw the "light" with my very own eyes. Heard the popcorn sizzle with my very own ears. Sorry to blow the hoax theories. _

So if the phones can put out the energy to pop popcorn, what is the means of heat transfer to cause this? Not accounting loss of energy due to distance, the amount of energy to change the state of in internals of a single kernel of popcorn is more than the batteries in the cell phone contain. 

Popping popcorn with a cell phone violates every law of physics out there. If a battery did put out that much energy, a phone would literally burn you every time you picked it up, much like putting your hand on the bottom of a skillet when the stove is on.

If your that worried about the small amounts of RF field generated by a cell phone, do you ever wonder how much your computer puts out as that is a much larger electricity load?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

jross said:


> Explain why voltage loss is less in an underground three phase conductor cable, disregarding the the effect of increased capacitance due to the proximity of the conductors as compared to arial conductors? Resistance depends on the temperature of the conductor, the material of the conductor,and the phenomenon of volt amperes reactive in high voltage ac circuits.



Im not a expert on this but in a discusstion I listened to between some electrical enginers on a highvoltage line about this very subject they got into an argument about how much power would be saved over a 300 mile run.
It seems that a bit of power is lost at every abrupt corner. Like the ones that ocur at the hang point for the wire on each tower. While it is a Tiny amount one side took the veiw that it was significant over the course of the line.


----------



## Davidd (Nov 16, 2011)

I moved to my current location in 1973. There are cross country power lines going thru our 26 acres. The power company has always been outstanding and extremely helpful. They always keep the field and swamp clean of trees and tall weeds. They always tell us when they will be working on our land and they always clean up after the work. They did some big work last year and needed to get very large equipment down a hill. They built us a nice gravel road and leveled out the hill. They drug up the trees they cut down and my buddy cut it up for fire wood. They also inspect the lines with helicopters which is fun to see. All in all its been pleasant. No Cons at this point.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

Biggest Con to me is that they are just dang UGLY!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It is a waste of 32 acres. We get no value from it. Snowmobilers and ATVers incorrectly believe they can use the power lines - these are not public rights of way. I own the land, the power company is allowed to use it, not the public. Unfortunately the power lines also make that land unsaleable and decrease the value of the surrounding land - nobody wants to look at those huge electric transmission lines.

Lots of cons. No pros.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

VaFarmer said:


> So is it OK to stick your finger in a light socket when you get home while holding a bulb..


Sure... just reach over and flip the switch to the off position first.


----------

